# Diy Co2



## Tom (Jul 8, 2005)

I have been messing around with my own DIY CO2 system

I got 2 2 liter soda bottles and some tubing. I put 2 cups of sugar and some yeast into each, connected the 2 into 1 wood block airstone. 

My question is that I have been playing around with a diffuser. I cut the top off of another bottle and layed it on its side (with a rock weighing in down) I put some pin size holes in it to help diffuse the bubbles. My problem is that the bubble are bunching up and creating 1 big bubble that floats to the top. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to diffuse them better??


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

I think the commonly accepted, best technique is to create a gas pocket of CO2 underneath of a bell shaped object. This creates a decent surface area and vastly extends the amount of time the CO2 is in contact with the water for better absorption.
The diffuser is tricky business from what ive read on the subject. I believe the holes are much smaller than your going to produce with a pin you probably(geussing) need more pressure/volume flow than a DIY reactor is going to produce if your making a DIY diffuser.
Another trick you could try is to have your bubbles go through some coiled, submerged air line tubing before they get to the surface to increase the time CO2 is contacting your tank water.

Ive never actually tried DIY CO2 but this is information ive read on the internet. Take it as you will


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Depending on your filtration, putting the diffuser under the intake of the filter will greatly increase your difusion rate. This only works for canisters though. Other than that, thats about all you can do. A ceramic or glass difuser would give a better rate also. The only other solution is going with a powered reactor.


----------



## Tom (Jul 8, 2005)

I made a make shift bell diffuser but the darn thing keeps floating to the surface. I does not diffuse the gas fast enough :help:


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

Then you need an object with a bigger surface area to diffuse through.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Here are some products realtively cheap (under $30.00) that will help you out a great deal....








This one is made by dupla.... Its a glass/ceramic diffuser. Best type of passive diffuser out.








This is a wood (limewood) diffuser. Not as durable and needs cleaned at least once every 2 months but still effective. Very cheap too.


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks, though I'm wondering would somthing like this be good.

http://www.petco.com/Shop/Product.aspx?sku=140228&redirectURL=%2fShop%2fProductCompare.aspx%3fskus%3d762857%7c9488%2c140228%7c5720%2c737542%7c9219%2c571539%7c13621%2c133639%7c6126%26redirecturl%3d%252fShop%252fSearchResults.aspx%253fNtt%253dair%2526N%253d30%252b4294965779&skus=762857%7c9488%2c140228%7c5720%2c737542%7c9219%2c571539%7c13621%2c133639%7c6126&redirecturl=%2fShop%2fSearchResults.aspx%3fNtt%3dair%26N%3d30%2b4294965779


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Its a wood diffuser. Lots of companies make them. Would be better than an airstone or bell-type diffuser.


----------

